
The Mozart effect: Studies of music’s effect on children - pavel
http://www.latimes.com/features/health/la-he-0301-brain-music-20100301,0,4441386.story
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Single page: [http://www.latimes.com/features/health/la-he-0301-brain-
musi...](http://www.latimes.com/features/health/la-he-0301-brain-
music-20100301,0,3251510,full.story)

